# Leaking oil bad. Can anyone tell me what this part is called?



## markgti20th (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey guys. So I started leaking oil on my 20th. I have no idea what this part is called, so I included a picture. Its right on the back of the oil pan. Thanks in advance!

Here it is:


----------



## Tripicana (Dec 17, 2004)

Turbo oil drain?
Looks like it was made by ECS tuning, maybe contact them, or look at their website.
Probably just needs a new gasket


----------



## markgti20th (Aug 20, 2014)

Yea it's a turbo oil cooler. I need a new one becuase the threads are stripped, so it doesn't get tighten all the way and yea I guess I'll give them a call, thanks


----------



## markgti20th (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok I called them and it turns out it's called a "Hybrid Oil Pan Adapter"


----------



## rockymax945 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello @ markgti20th,
This seems unable to define what the picture is?
This problem may removed by replacing this component may be their joint have leaking problem.


----------



## Evil_Charles (Jun 16, 2009)

I stripped threads in something once. I bought a Helicoil kit for that size bolt. That Helicoil saved me $300 or more. It was on a non VW car and I was changing the brakes and stripped a caliper mounting hole. I am glad the dealer suggested Helicoil when he did. He said they use them all the time for stripped bolt holes. It doesn't come with a drill bit but it tells you what size you need for that bolt. You might even have the one you need already. I did not and bought it while I was out in my mom's Jeep to get the parts. What you would be doing is making the original hole a little bigger and tapping threads. The way Helicoils are designed, they usually stay in there. There are other things that are similar for thread repair but I have never used any of them. One person may suggest a different type that he/she has used in the past with good results. That was my only bad luck with anything on a car.


----------

